# compile Via Rhine III to kernel Freebsd 8.1



## krilen (Aug 14, 2010)

Have an Artigo and have been able to install Freebsd 8.1 but without network support. According to VIA the eth0 is VIA Rhine III (VT6106). Since it didn't work out of the box I found drivers here, http://www.viaarena.com/Driver/FreeBSD_FE-4.zip. The problem is that it only support FreeBSD 7.0 and below. But I tried to install it anyway.

I followed the instruction that followed in the zip file.

First I untared the file and "make install_fet", no problem with this.

In /usr/src/sys/conf/files

Added:

```
dev/fet/if_fet.c optional fet
dev/fet/rhine_hw.c optional fet
```

Disabled:

```
dev/vr/if_vr.c
```
 with # (in front of the line)

In the kernel file (MYKERNEL) I did this:

Added:

```
device fet
```

Disabled:

```
device vr
```

After this I started the "make buildkernel".

After a while this error appered:

```
cc1: warnings being treated as errors
/usr/src/sys/dev/fet/if_fet.c:164: warning: pointer type mismatch in conditional expression
** Error code 1
```

if_fet.c is one of the files that was "installed" during the make in the begining.

What shall I do now? Can anyone help me with this problem or does someone have any other idea so I can get the network to work. 

Thanks in advanced.

/Krister


----------



## yongari@ (Aug 16, 2010)

Open a new PR about this and let me know the PR number.
Also make sure to include the output of "pciconf -lcbv" in the PR.


----------



## krilen (Aug 16, 2010)

Thank you.

Have submitted a PR with information, i386/149720.

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=149720

Let me know if anything else is needed.

/Krister


----------



## yongari@ (Aug 17, 2010)

Unfortunately the output of pciconf show no network devices on your box. This means pci(4) on FreeBSD didn't see any ethernet controller on your box.
By chance, did you disable the ethernet controller in BIOS menu?
Does other operationg system can see the controller?


----------



## krilen (Aug 17, 2010)

As i described in the PR I installed Ubuntu 10.04 Server i386 and the networked worked out of the box.

This was yesterday. After I got your information about creating a PR I installed Ubuntu to check the controller, it worked perfectly. After that I reinstalled FreeBSD 8.1 and now the controller don't work.

The only BIOS changed I did was the boot order changes for installing. But after the the installation was done and the system rebooted I changed them back.

/Krister


----------

